
Bitcoin Is Not Real Money - testrun
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2014/03/01/bitcoin_is_not_real_money_121766.html
======
adamnemecek
I wonder why this article wasn't written when Bitcoin was valued at $1100.
Also this 'Bitcoin is not money' circlejerk is getting pretty old and has been
discussed to death.

> So fellas, please go back to the drawing board.

What a smug douche.

------
alste780
The arguments in this article are so immature and out-of-touch that they do
not merit a response.

------
ZenoArrow
Let's be clear about what is fluctuating, it is the value of bitcoins compared
to other currencies. At this stage, the market value of bitcoin compared to
the US dollar (for example) is not yet firmly established. Events like the
Mt.Gox scandal and moves by governments to block bitcoin trading has knocked
back the price of bitcoin, but these are early days for cryptocurrencies, a
few shifts in the maturity of the market should ensure a more stable future as
long as they are popular. These shifts include a next-gen Mt.Gox (architected
to avoid the issues of its predecessors), and mining rate slowing down (will
be inevitable at some point, it's just a question of time).

------
Legogris
Fluctuation in "hundreds of dollars" doesn't say anything - it has to be
talked about in percentage to make any sense. The fluctuations are big in that
sense, too, but it shows how much credibility the author has on the subject.

~~~
pyalot2
Liquidity is what makes markets fluctuate less generally. Part of bitcoins
high volatility is directly attributable to the dearth of exchanges. The
dearth of exchanges is directly attributable to regulations that're difficult
to comply with (mainly because of the license cost and difficulty of the
process), and to established Banks/MSBs not willing to use their already being
in compliance with those regulations to explore bitcoin.

------
michaelwww
TV presenter and Failed economist Larry Kudlow has an impressive resume of
being wrong about things

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Kudlow](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_Kudlow)

------
pyalot2
The regulation so that Square, Paypal, Dwolla and every other bank can
participate in Bitcoin EXISTS.

KYC, AML, etc. exist. The SEC exists. MSB and Banking licenses exist. SEC
regulation on exchanges exists.

These regulations are expensive for startups. But they're a nobrainer for
established institutions because they already qualify.

There's nothing the "community" can do to make regulatory compliance easier
for Banks and MSB'es. Because Banks and MSB'es are ALREADY licensed, regulated
and in compliance.

The whole thing is a red-herring.

------
NicoJuicy
If you can buy things with something, then it's money.

No need to complicate things, bitcoin is money..

